
Ask HN: Best email service for indie projects? - sbuccini
Do you have a preferred email provider for indie SaaS projects where you&#x27;re sending ~1000 emails a day?<p>I&#x27;m currently using SendGrid and one of my group IPs has been blacklisted by a variety of email providers leading to delivery issues. Sendgrid&#x27;s process for rectifying this issue seems to be pretty manual and slow. The cheapest plan that provides for static IPs is $90&#x2F;month which is pretty pricey for an indie SaaS project.<p>Obviously, I don&#x27;t expect any companies to focus specifically on low-volume (and therefore low revenue) clients, but I was hoping there might be a provider who is a bit more proactive in dealing with these issues.
======
ZohoCares
Zoho has recently launched TransMail
([https://www.zoho.com/transmail/](https://www.zoho.com/transmail/)) - an
exclusive service for sending transactional emails via SMTP and API. By
isolating transactional emails from marketing emails, TransMail ensures great
email deliverability and inbox placement. TransMail is used by 45+ Zoho
applications to send transactional emails. It has a user-friendly interface
with email performance monitoring and tracking tools. You can even do away
with monthly flat prices with TransMail’s pay as you go plan
([https://www.zoho.com/transmail/pricing.html](https://www.zoho.com/transmail/pricing.html)),
where you buy email credits as and when you use them up. With TransMail,
sender reputation and quality of shared IPs are monitored so you won't be
forced to pay extra for a dedicated IP. For queries, inbox us:
support(at)transmail.net - TransMail (Zoho)

------
dyeje
You need to fix your content. You can move to a different provider but you're
just going to get blacklisted again if your emails are getting flagged as spam
by automated systems or the folks you're sending email to.

I worked at a place that got blacklisted. First I looked up the list we were
added to using MxToolbox. The list we were added to did not have anyway of
disputing so I put together a list of email best practices for our sales
people and it cleared up after about a week.

~~~
sbuccini
My emails are not getting flagged as spam. They are being blocked because they
are being sent from a shared IP that has been blacklisted because other
Sendgrid users used the same IP to send mail. I have a 99% reputation on
Sendgrid.

------
mtmail
Similar question a couple of hours ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24210008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24210008)

~~~
sbuccini
Thanks for flagging! It's comforting to know I'm not the only one. I'll chime
in on that thread.

